# New agile models



## snuif09 (Jun 7, 2010)

they have some new cheaper agiles in stock =D
Agile Interceptor 727 RN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com
Agile Septor Std 725 RN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

that fixed bridge one is boosting my gas way to much


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 7, 2010)

snuif09 said:


> that fixed bridge one is boosting my gas way to much


Seriously. I'm crapping myself over it since I've discovered my love for fixed bridges when I got my '99 C7 

Also, I'm really interested to hear this Cepheus active 7..


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jun 7, 2010)

Can someone bring me one back to the uk please! I want that Septor!


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 7, 2010)

I want them to start doing fanned 8-strings....or a Ghost/Explorer or Reaper/V 8-string model


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jun 7, 2010)

That fixed bridge septor is pure win IMO


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 7, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> Also, I'm really interested to hear this Cepheus active 7..



yea so am i if they are decent i i will think of getting one


----------



## ridner (Jun 7, 2010)

they both look awesome!


----------



## Cancer (Jun 7, 2010)

Note to Rondo:

Please, please, please stop using EMG sized 7 string pickups. Between passives and the passive sized Blackouts there is ZERO excuse to do this now. I guesstimate that for two of these you sell, you lose a sale because of this simple, yet correctable mistake.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Note to Rondo:
> 
> Please, please, please stop using EMG sized 7 string pickups. Between passives and the passive sized Blackouts there is ZERO excuse to do this now. I guesstimate that for two of these you sell, you lose a sale because of this simple, yet correctable mistake.



so true


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2010)

snuif09 said:


> this website is boosting my gas way too much



That's better.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 7, 2010)

Black flame, fixed bridge, ebony board. I've been waiting for Agile to release some of these for quite a while now. Reversed headstock is just icing on the cake.

Not that I'm going to buy it, but I certainly would if I lived in US


----------



## Samer (Jun 7, 2010)

Any one try these new pups out yet?


----------



## -One- (Jun 7, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Note to Rondo:
> 
> Please, please, please stop using EMG sized 7 string pickups. Between passives and the passive sized Blackouts there is ZERO excuse to do this now. I guesstimate that for two of these you sell, you lose a sale because of this simple, yet correctable mistake.


And yet, you can easily slip a passive pickup into an EMG-35 pickup housing, and everything will be fine.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> That's better.



yea i think i need a SS.org break before the gas becomes worse and i need to go to the doctor


----------



## Izebecool (Jun 7, 2010)

If they make a purple one with passives Ill be all over it.


----------



## Haunted (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder how the active cepheus pickups sound, the passive ones are pretty good in my 828


----------



## Isan (Jun 7, 2010)

where the hell is the 727 std !!! ( Fucking elite cost way to much)


----------



## sublevel (Jun 8, 2010)

GAS

fixed bridge 

I want one


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Note to Rondo:
> 
> Please, please, please stop using EMG sized 7 string pickups. Between passives and the passive sized Blackouts there is ZERO excuse to do this now. I guesstimate that for two of these you sell, you lose a sale because of this simple, yet correctable mistake.


 
Another note to Rondo:

Please, Please, Please make a guitar with fret markers and start selling them in the uk!

Thanks you & good night!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2010)

markbolwell54 said:


> Another note to Rondo:
> 
> Please, Please, Please make a guitar with fret markers and start selling them in the uk!
> 
> Thanks you & good night!



They already have fret markers:
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Amber Q Burst DOT at RondoMusic.com
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Red DOT at RondoMusic.com
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Black Flame DOT at RondoMusic.com

As for the UK, I'm pretty sure Kurt will ship just about anywhere. In fact, I think several UK members here have Agiles.


----------



## ballstix (Jun 8, 2010)

Just noticed the new (I think) Ghost Pro 7's with the cooler headstocks. If only they were fixed bridge I'd be all over one


----------



## Lon (Jun 8, 2010)

just ordered my agile 7 string, going for drop G for them br00thulz!


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jun 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They already have fret markers:
> Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Amber Q Burst DOT at RondoMusic.com
> Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Red DOT at RondoMusic.com
> Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Black Flame DOT at RondoMusic.com
> ...


 
Its the import tax that kills it though! around 20% on the price!

Do they do any septors with markers?


----------



## Ewan (Jun 9, 2010)

You don't need markers. The side of the neck is marked so unless you play like a hunchback you'll be fine. Trust me 
I've bought several Agiles, and it's not the tax that kills them, it more the exchange rate at the moment. It won't put me off buying more though. Agile just seem to make what I want.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ewan said:


> You don't need markers. The side of the neck is marked so unless you play like a hunchback you'll be fine. Trust me
> I've bought several Agiles, and it's not the tax that kills them, it more the exchange rate at the moment. It won't put me off buying more though. Agile just seem to make what I want.


 
I think you should sell me one of yours! lol


----------



## Saurus (Jun 9, 2010)

eyebanez333 said:


> I want them to start doing fanned 8-strings....or a Ghost/Explorer or Reaper/V 8-string model



A friend of mine emailed them and asked for fanned 8 strings. They said that they will be making them in the near future


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 11, 2010)

ballstix said:


> Just noticed the new (I think) Ghost Pro 7's with the cooler headstocks. If only they were fixed bridge I'd be all over one



yea i saw them too they look so cool


----------



## Cancer (Jun 11, 2010)

-One- said:


> And yet, you can easily slip a passive pickup into an EMG-35 pickup housing, and everything will be fine.



Can you post a link for these housings, thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2010)

^Cancer, my Agile love is all your fault. If I hadn't seen your old promo pics with your Interceptor, I'd still be playing my Ibanez. So thanks for that but I also hate you for it because my Agile GAS is out of control.


----------



## Metalus (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it just me or are these new cheaper agiles aimed at the Ibby lovers? They basically look like RG7's.

Not that its a bad thing I think its great. Im very curious on how the neck feels. If it feels anything like my S7 id be ALL OVER IT


----------



## natspotats (Jun 11, 2010)

god i want one of these sooooo bad


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2010)

come on Rondo, make a neck through 727 with passives and a hipshot damnit


----------



## Cancer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^Cancer, my Agile love is all your fault. If I hadn't seen your old promo pics with your Interceptor, I'd still be playing my Ibanez. So thanks for that but I also hate you for it because my Agile GAS is out of control.



Your welcome......


----------



## ttr398 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow I'd be very interested to hear those actives. Hipshots are so tidy compared to tune-o-matics, very cool.

Also the import tax is murder! It's like an additional £100 on the elite models. I asked if he would mark the guitars as gifts to avoid it, but it was a negative. Not surprising/unreasonable considering how blatantly illegal that is anyway.


----------



## Metalus (Jun 12, 2010)

I wanna get one of the hipshot ones so i can use it exclusively for recording 

Plus ive heard so many things about hipshot bridges being very comfortable

Rondo is stepping it up


----------



## yetti (Jun 13, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Can you post a link for these housings, thanks.


 
Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jun 13, 2010)

ttr398 said:


> Wow I'd be very interested to hear those actives. Hipshots are so tidy compared to tune-o-matics, very cool.
> 
> Also the import tax is murder! It's like an additional £100 on the elite models. I asked if he would mark the guitars as gifts to avoid it, but it was a negative. Not surprising/unreasonable considering how blatantly illegal that is anyway.


 
I feel your pain man! I soooo want a septor!


----------



## -One- (Jun 13, 2010)

Dear Rondo Music, left-handed Septor Elite please. That is all.


----------



## JamesGrote (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm loving the new Interceptor bolt-ons. But *please* offer those with ebony fretboards, not rosewood, even if it means higher price. I'm dying for an 25" interceptor bolt-on with ebony fretboard. That would essentially be a killer RGA7 clone for WAY less.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 13, 2010)

I want a lefty all white neck thru string thru...kurt hook a homie up! haha


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 13, 2010)

-One- said:


> Dear Rondo Music, left-handed Septor Elite please. That is all.


this x2 hahaha


----------



## yetti (Jun 14, 2010)

Between these new Septor 727 Elites and the Ghost 7 with a better looking headstock, I might have to pledge allegiance to the Agile Gestapo.

The problem is that my empty wallet just fell out of my back pocket on the floor and is laughing at me.


----------



## Fuel (Jun 14, 2010)

I was gonna wait until it arrived to announce this, but...

See that all-white Ghost 7 up there? The one with the Intrepid headstock?

 Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## -One- (Jun 14, 2010)

-One- said:


> Dear Rondo Music, left-handed Septor Elite please. That is all.


E-mailed Kurt about this.
He said that it's not an immediate concern for them, and they will consider it in the future.
I want a baritone Septor for FCGCFAD, but TOMs aren't great for heavy palm muting


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2010)

yetti said:


> Between these new Septor 727 Elites and the Ghost 7 with a better looking headstock, I might have to pledge allegiance to the Agile Gestapo.


 
We're always recruiting. 



yetti said:


> The problem is that my empty wallet just fell out of my back pocket on the floor and is laughing at me.



I feel your pain. I want the Interceptor versions and the new Ghost 7.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 14, 2010)

yetti said:


>



This with passives and i'd be in more debt, come on RONDO do it man


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuel said:


> I was gonna wait until it arrived to announce this, but...
> 
> See that all-white Ghost 7 up there? The one with the Intrepid headstock?
> 
> Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.



Dude, I'm so jealous! Did someone on here buy one of the red flame ones? I see they are all gone.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2010)

727 hipshot!

Wtf!!

I wanna be part of the Gestapo!!!


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuel said:


> I was gonna wait until it arrived to announce this, but...
> 
> See that all-white Ghost 7 up there? The one with the Intrepid headstock?
> 
> Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.



Alright dude, it's tomorrow already. Where's the NGD thread?


----------



## Fuel (Jun 15, 2010)

Just posted.


----------



## Kvalte (Nov 18, 2010)

Samer said:


> Any one try these new pups out yet?



Threads kind of old but the pickups were awful. I bought a White Septor Pro 727 EB and they were really noisy and muddy and always a lot of feed back.. I could not play near any other electronic equipment such as a computer monitor without it hissing as well.. 
I recently switched them out for the Seymour Duncan Blackout Phase IIs and it sounds fantastic now. Wasn't a direct switch, there was some soldering involved but not too bad. and even though it is routed for 707 and blackouts i had to do some minor sanding to get them to fit in.

Im going to have a video comparing the pups in a week or so. Hopefully you can hear the difference because i recored with my Mac mic.


----------



## Edika (Sep 14, 2011)

To the mods these is not a necrobump I just didn't want to start a new thread since there is a "New Agile models" thread.

I received the update email today from Kurt and there seems to be some nice new models available featuring from now on the *Floyd Rose *FRT-S2000 Floating Tremolo instead of the licensed Floyd they have been using. I don't know if this is an improvement. One thing that is really cool is the binding of the body and neck they introduced making them look more classy. So check it out!

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Black Flame DOT Bound at RondoMusic.com
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Blue Bound at RondoMusic.com

Also there is a Pro model with passive pickups which is interesting for the people that don't want the EMG routes (alas no binding)

Agile Interceptor Pro-CP 727 EB Tribal Red at RondoMusic.com

There are other models also but nothing that Kurt hasn't produced before, just with the FRT-S2000 Floyd.


----------



## raybeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the FRT-S2000 as opposed to the licenced on the Agile? Just that I recently bought the Amber Quilt burst Interceptor with the licenced Floyd and while awesome, it would suck to have missed something even better


----------



## Eaten (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for my 727 can't wait to get it!


----------



## anthonylbest (Sep 15, 2011)

I am getting a 727 Blue Quilt with maple neck/board tonight in a trade. I am so stoked about this. I've been tempted to jump back into a 7 for a long time after trying to find a 6 baritone that was reasonable. But its time for a 7 in drop F#. Yep... I want that diamond eyes tone!

-A


----------



## eurolove (Sep 16, 2011)

raybeast said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the FRT-S2000 as opposed to the licenced on the Agile? Just that I recently bought the Amber Quilt burst Interceptor with the licenced Floyd and while awesome, it would suck to have missed something even better



while i don't have any experience with it, it is still a licensed floyd rose, like the "floydrose special" 6 strings. made in korea i believe


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahhhhh!!! The interceptor with white binding!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!! Dam you guys, everytime I decide on getting a Loomis you post stuff like this and I find myself torn once more!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 16, 2011)

animalwithin said:


> Ahhhhh!!! The interceptor with white binding!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!! Dam you guys, everytime I decide on getting a Loomis you post stuff like this and I find myself torn once more!



get the loomis better quality!


----------



## Septor (Sep 17, 2011)

For that price with no neck-thru? :/


----------



## Djent (Sep 17, 2011)

Agile Ghost Pro 725 DNC Tribal Green Quilt B Stock at RondoMusic.com

I hate that old headstock, but for $400, I'm all over this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 17, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> get the loomis better quality!


 
I wouldn't be so quick to judge. 



Septor said:


> For that price with no neck-thru? :/


 
There is nothing "budget" about bolt-on construction. In fact a proper bolt-on joint is just as, if not more, challenging to a builder.


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 17, 2011)

> get the loomis better quality!


 
I dont know about that either. I've gotten great quality from both sides...


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 17, 2011)

And the new Agile with the white binding is a neck thru...


----------



## Pat_s1t (Sep 19, 2011)

I already have a purple Elite with Blackouts, and I've got a Custom Elite coming with Nat Flame top and passives. So I'm good for it!


----------

